# Another Revolution Problem - Transmitter



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, here we go again. I was working on some track this afternoon and test running a couple of trains. All was well until I ran the trains into the garage. At that point for no reason the train choice buttons (T) on both sides will not work. I noticed that the batteries on the transmitter was low, so I turned the unit off and changed the batteries. Turned it back on and still can not choose a different Cab. 


I thought if I turned it off for a while, it would come back on and work....nope. Not sure what is going on, however I'm down unless I can figure this out.


Transmitter was not dropped or subjected to any water...the things you would usually think may have caused a problem. I can do anything else however just can change trains. Weird.


Anyone have a similar problem? If so, any suggestions?


Thanks again!


Monte


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

First thing to do is relink... unfortunately, unlinking happens more often than it should. 

Greg 

p.s. you might want to put this in the r/c forum in the future, this one is for DCC, which Aristo is definitely not. There will probably be a lot more Aristo devotees there.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

So, if I understand you right, my other trains/cabs have been erased or deleted? How strange. Wonder how that happens.


Thanks. I'll try to put them in again tomorrow.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, did not realize you had others.... 
Yes, that makes sense that it's not a linking problem. 
All other buttons work? 

Greg


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Push the star button on the bottom right hand corner of the key pad.
Scroll down to the A to Z Name Search menu.
Push Stop/Enter.
All locomotives should be listed there in alphabetic order.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

hmm.. it sounds like changing trains is the only thing he can do, not run them. 

Greg


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

The words tired, hurting, and stupid come to mind. 
I was all of those yesterday when this problem popped up. 
Problem was no problem at all. I'm embarrassed to say the 
least. 

Somehow my cab setting got set to 00 to 00 instead 
of 00 to 49. I changed that on leaving for work this AM and 
all logos are back on-line now. 

What a dummy I am.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Locos ... not logos...darn auto correct


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, when you share info like this, even if a bit embarassing, it helps many others out there. 

Good for you, and now it's running again. 

Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't feel bad, Trainman. Today I was replacing a mu connector on the rear of my GP40. After I soldered in the new connector I decided to try it before putting the engine all back together. No link on the Revolution receiver - nothing. I tried swapping out receivers, checked all the wires, nothing. Finally I happened to look at the switch panel on the top of the engine. In taking it apart I had bumped the switch from battery to track power (duh!!). Then as if that wasn't bad enough when I tried it again everything seemed to work, I had a link, but the wheels wouldn't turn!! Duh again, I'd bumped the motor on-off switch too!!!! So anyway, I'm feeling pretty dumb, stupid, etc. right now too!! 

Ed


----------

